# baby hedgehog is so sleepy



## hedgiebum14 (Jul 25, 2011)

hi, my Silver is turning 13 weeks old soon, about 13 -12 weeks (born at the end of november) and hes on his last quilling stage, i hold him in the evening and he always curls up and falls asleep in my hand, which i find different than rose who uses to hate being held, silver seems to like it and finds it relaxing. is this something to worry about. he seems 100% healthy other than his quilling but i suppose its normal for a baby.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Baby hedgehogs do sleep a ton, and many will sleep anywhere when the need strikes them. However, it's still not super common for them to sleep in a hand, so that's a great thing for you! Sounds like he's a sweetie.  As long as he's still being active at night and eating/drinking normally, sleeping a lot isn't too concerning with babies.


----------



## Lexsey (Jan 13, 2014)

My baby was also born at the end of November, and he does the same thing! He also likes to find the coziest place on my lap to sleep. I think they like our body heat. Frodo sleeps at least eighteen hours a day, so I don't think it's unusual for him to catch up on some sleep while out of the pen. Maybe yours is the same! Some are more snugglers than explorers as well!


----------

